# D2 method for solving corners blindfolded



## Bas Verseveldt (May 11, 2017)

Hi everybody, about half a year ago I invented a method for solving the corners blindfolded based on the swapping move D2. Now before you say 'Hey but isn't that just R2?' please read on. This method is different from R2 because D2 is (unlike R2) very intuitive and easy to learn, and both easier and faster to execute than R2. It is meant to be an intermediate method that is almost as easy as OP, but a lot more efficient, similar to what M2 is for edges. 
I've been using this method for some time now, and also used it in competition. I really like it, and will continue using it until I finish learning 3-style (which I am trying to learn now). After several people asked me what I was doing, I decided to make a tutorial on it. This is my first ever tutorial, so please leave a comment on what you think about it. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## mark49152 (May 11, 2017)

Nice. It's similar to R2 but transposed to D2. I used something similar on U2 for a while, so that I could retain my OP buffer and parity fixes. I think D2 has actually the best ergonomics of the three, although the transition to 3-style might be more difficult with a DBL buffer.


----------



## newtonbase (May 11, 2017)

Looks nice. If I wasn't already working on comms I could see myself switching..


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 12, 2017)

Looks interesting!

By the way, the sound is way off. Very low and some consistent noise in the background.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 12, 2017)

I use U2, which is obviously the same as you did. That way i could transition from LBU buffer (which I learned for OP for some reason...) to UBL which is better because I am planing to learn 3-style at some point. Also, U2 works better for me in terms of parity, I just do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U after finishing the edges with M2 and then I do the last corner of U2 with OP. If you want my algs for U2 just tell me, I have an small excel file with all of them.

Btw, I average between 1:05 - 1:40 because my memo is terrible and I don't practice that much, but I went down from 1:20 - 2:10 with Old Pochmann-M2.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 12, 2017)

I could see myself using this after I get down OP corners. Same with M2.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 12, 2017)

DGraciaRubik said:


> I use U2, which is obviously the same as you did. That way i could transition from LBU buffer (which I learned for OP for some reason...) to UBL which is better because I am planing to learn 3-style at some point. Also, U2 works better for me in terms of parity, I just do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U after finishing the edges with M2 and then I do the last corner of U2 with OP. If you want my algs for U2 just tell me, I have an small excel file with all of them.
> 
> Btw, I average between 1:05 - 1:40 because my memo is terrible and I don't practice that much, but I went down from 1:20 - 2:10 with Old Pochmann-M2.



I'm interested! Having a better buffer to transition later is a good idea.


----------



## Bas Verseveldt (May 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I could see myself using this after I get down OP corners. Same with M2.


Well you can also directly start with this method. I directly started using M2 for edges without learning OP, so you don't need to get OP down first. On the other hand, OP for corners can actually be useful for solving parity when using 3-style, so you do probably want to learn it (unlike OP for edges, which you never use after switching to a different method)


----------



## Bas Verseveldt (May 12, 2017)

DGraciaRubik said:


> I use U2, which is obviously the same as you did. That way i could transition from LBU buffer (which I learned for OP for some reason...) to UBL which is better because I am planing to learn 3-style at some point. Also, U2 works better for me in terms of parity, I just do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U after finishing the edges with M2 and then I do the last corner of U2 with OP. If you want my algs for U2 just tell me, I have an small excel file with all of them.
> 
> Btw, I average between 1:05 - 1:40 because my memo is terrible and I don't practice that much, but I went down from 1:20 - 2:10 with Old Pochmann-M2.


Sounds cool! The algs are simply the reflections of the algs I use (so R becomes R', D becomes U', U becomes D' etc.) so that is easy enough. For parity: both D2 and U2 require an algorithm after finishing the edges (4 moves for D2, 8 for U2) and both require a PLL algorithm after finishing the corners (although for U2, you use the PLL alg to solve the final target, at D2 you need to execute the final target and execute a PLL alg). So U2 is indeed a bit better for parity. 
For switching: I have no idea if it is nice to use DLB as buffer for 3-style, but I do indeed think ULB is better, becuase it is on the U face. Do you have an explanation why ULB is the best buffer (and why not URF) for 3-style?


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 13, 2017)

Bas Verseveldt said:


> Do you have an explanation why ULB is the best buffer (and why not URF) for 3-style?


Not really, I think I'm just used to that.



Fábio De'Rose said:


> I'm interested! Having a better buffer to transition later is a good idea.


Ok, I am attaching a file to this post with the algorithms, you should be able to check them even if the couple of notes are in spanish.


----------



## lucarubik (May 13, 2017)

Bas Verseveldt said:


> Sounds cool! The algs are simply the reflections of the algs I use (so R becomes R', D becomes U', U becomes D' etc.) so that is easy enough. For parity: both D2 and U2 require an algorithm after finishing the edges (4 moves for D2, 8 for U2) and both require a PLL algorithm after finishing the corners (although for U2, you use the PLL alg to solve the final target, at D2 you need to execute the final target and execute a PLL alg). So U2 is indeed a bit better for parity.
> For switching: I have no idea if it is nice to use DLB as buffer for 3-style, but I do indeed think ULB is better, becuase it is on the U face. Do you have an explanation why ULB is the best buffer (and why not URF) for 3-style?


actually ive found DLB is more UFR turn friendly, or at least UBL is more R turn friendly, if you give prioirity to R/LUD type comms, but the difference is so little it shouldnt be worth mentioning, either way thats only for my style
UB and UF defenetly most MU friendly tho
and since you want to have adjacent buffers for parity UB UBL/ UF UFL best options imo


DGraciaRubik said:


> I use U2, which is obviously the same as you did. That way i could transition from LBU buffer (which I learned for OP for some reason...) to UBL which is better because I am planing to learn 3-style at some point


why dont you just use LBU as U2 or freestyle buffer, why do you need to change it to UBL
i guess now its too late to ask but...
see you tomorrow question mark


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 13, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> why dont you just use LBU as U2 or freestyle buffer, why do you need to change it to UBL
> i guess now its too late to ask but...
> see you tomorrow question mark



Nope, not going to el escorial.

I do try some freestyle solves from time to time and I generate comms on the go while solving and I found more appealing to do that when using UBL more than LBU.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 13, 2017)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Not really, I think I'm just used to that.
> 
> 
> Ok, I am attaching a file to this post with the algorithms, you should be able to check them even if the couple of notes are in spanish.



Gracias, amigo! Yo hablo Español, jaja


----------



## lucarubik (May 13, 2017)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Nope, not going to el escorial.
> 
> I do try some freestyle solves from time to time and I generate comms on the go while solving and I found more appealing to do that when using UBL more than LBU.


i guess it is easier to see an A perm as UBL UBR UFR than as LBU BUR RFU, fair enough


----------



## Rohan Ult (Jul 9, 2019)

I want to learn that ...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 9, 2019)

Rohan Ult said:


> I want to learn that ...


Wouldn’t recommend it, try orozco instead


----------



## Rohan Ult (Jul 28, 2019)

I want to learn 3style instead


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Wouldn’t recommend it, try orozco instead


Is D2 at least better than OP?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 28, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Is D2 at least better than OP?


It may be a bit faster but it kind of just screws you over from progressing lol


----------



## ANDRE Nascimento (Aug 28, 2019)

Please, send me the algorithms.


----------

